# InsideLine magazine



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I got my new issue of Gary Yamamoto's Inside Line magazine last night and sat down to read one of the 4 page articles on Night Fishing. I finished up around 8pm, went inside the house, looked outside and that was it....I just had to go night fishing! I headed off to Berlin for a few hours and even though we didn't catch anything, see my post in the NE Forums, it was still fun and nice to get out.

I HIGHLY recommend the InsideLine magazine. I think its a MUCH better magazine than Bassmaster and all the others that i have read. The articles are more interesting, highly thought out and detailed and often more advanced techniques and tactics. I'm not sponsored by them or anything like that but just thought I'd share my .02 cents on this kick butt magazine.

If your interested, at 15 bucks per year, hear is the link to their website:

http://www.insideline.net/


----------

